
Troll hunter: Twitter cracks down on abuse with new trust and safety group - tim333
http://www.zdnet.com/article/troll-hunter-twitter-cracks-down-on-abuse-with-new-trust-and-safety-group/
======
bobby_9x
Until people like Briana Wu are banned for their abusive behavior, I just
can't believe this is anything but a power move to silence opposing
viewpoints.

